
Ask HN: Need Founder-to-Founder Advice - runwai
New founder here, have early investment interest and looking to chat with other founders who have raised seed: re angel v seed funds.
My startup: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Vidd.ai<p>Would appreciate your thoughts, confidentiality respected!
founder.vidd.ai at gmail
======
tixocloud
Happy to help - we recently raised an angel.

